# Oldest Leopard Gecko I've Ever Hear Of.



## FoxSanjuro (Dec 7, 2011)

I friend of mine has had this gecko the entire time i knew him were both 24 years old and he got it for his 6th birthday. I remember cause I was there lol. He recently died on the same day of his mom actually, which was pretty strange and very sad. Has anyone ever heard of a gecko living that long?


----------

